# Hi! Paul here - Founder of Noisefirm



## paulplaysguitar (Apr 8, 2013)

Hi guys! I am very glad to finally being a part of the vi control community!

I launched a soundware company, *Noisefirm*, at the end of last year. You can check out what we are doing at http://www.noisefirm.com. We are devoted to making great sample libraries, loop packs, and software for music makers of all kinds.

I'm hoping to be able to get in touch with others in the industry and trade knowledge, stories, and perhaps even collaborate on some projects. Feel free to drop me a line. 

Thanks! :D 

Paul


----------



## kgdrum (Apr 8, 2013)

I'm not a developer,I'm a client.
Paul it's great to see you here 
Noise Firm has the best Shaker-Tamborine library w/ nice support.

I hope you release a library for hand claps,applause etc...


----------



## paulplaysguitar (Apr 9, 2013)

Hey KG!

Great to see you on here as well. Thanks so much for your kind words, dude. :D 

Paul


----------

